# Lcd Hdtv Standby Problems Vista



## escottjon (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok I have been having this problem for weeks now and am at my wits end!!

I have my Sharp LC-42SD1E hooked up using a hdmi lead from the tv into a hdmi to dvi converter on my geforce fx5700 graphics card, i am running Vista Home Premium 32bit and have my 15" lcd as my main display with the desktop extended onto the Sharp LCD all works perfectly fine until I put the Sharp Lcd on stanby or turn the power off. The only way I can get it to turn back on is by removing the hdmi lead from the telly and then it comes back to life plug the hdmi back in and its fine until i turn the telly off. I have had sharp out to fix the problem and they updated the software and replace the mainboard still the problem happens engineer has no idea and suggest the problem is with my computer I searched hi and low in all forums for similar problems to no avail 

ANYBODY ANY IDEAS ???

any more info required pls ask i will supply


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi escottjon!!

Actually, it seems like having a common issue with the sleep and hibernate mode. This might be one of the vista issue that you're facing here. What you can do right now is try to wait for the Vista SP1 to be released in the March or April this year and try to update the Vista :smile:


----------



## escottjon (Jan 30, 2008)

hi bhahar84

I looked into this problem but i dont put my pc into sleep or hibanate it is set to always on. i will try an xp install and c if the problem is still there


----------



## JohnnyButt (Feb 3, 2008)

I was running Vista on my HD-TV and had no problems, perhaps it's a bug with that particular model of tele?


----------



## escottjon (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok i have installed sp1 and still the problem pesists was i clear that i ment when i put the telly on standby using the telly remote or power off the telly. Sharp have replaced the mainboard of the telly and are blaming my PC.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ok, did you mean when you try to turn off the computer, and turn it on, the computer doesn't work until you plug out the hdmi cable and plug it back?


----------



## escottjon (Jan 30, 2008)

ok the computer is never turned off only the monitor and tv, when i come back to use it again i turn on the monitor which come on no probs but the telly will only come back on when i remove the hdmi lead from the back of it. after it has come back on i plug the hdmi back in and all is gud again


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Is there any software or installation cd came with telly, try to install it :smile:


----------



## escottjon (Jan 30, 2008)

no software and have checked sharp website


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Do you have any other computer? Try to plug the telly on other computer and see if its still showing the same error


----------



## escottjon (Jan 30, 2008)

new development I turned the telly onto standby then tried to put it back on same problem so i disabled the dualview and disabled the telly in my display settings and the telly operates as normal so its a computer problem will get another graphics card and test that I will post my results


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ok...glad to hear you managed to narrow down the issue. Will wait for updates for you :grin:


----------



## akakscase (Jan 24, 2008)

Actually you said you were going through a converter? Sometimes if you power off the telly and/or the computer without powering off a converter box the box gets "stuck" in a no broadcast mode... try switching the power on the converter box off and on.


----------



## escottjon (Jan 30, 2008)

the converter does not have on/off switch just a standard dvi/hdmi like the dvi/vga


----------

